# Chainsaw Carving



## Drive_1305 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a carving you might enjoy. It's in Paducah, KY.

It says hand chisled though. Maybe that also includes using a saw ????


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice! I'd bet a saw had to be involved. Can you imagine the work involved in doing all that with just a chisel?


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 12, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Nice! I'd bet a saw had to be involved. Can you imagine the work involved in doing all that with just a chisel?


For sure it was roughed in with a saw,then ground down then chizled.
So it was chizled!!!!! at least near the end. Very nice carving no matter how the artist got there,Right?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep. Sw, chisel, toothbrush, it doesn't matter as long as it's his own work.


And that's some good work.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 13, 2006)

When I saw the first two photos, I thought, Peter Toth - then I saw the plaque. Peter did one of these in Wheeling in the '70s. Used a large elm that was going to be removed for some development. I know he did a lot of hand chiseling. Not sure about the saw, but I don't remember it well. I will ask some of the other local carvers. He had a tent pitched next to the tree and worked and slept there. Took at least a couple months. I think he went around soliciting donations. It was not sponsored by anyone as far as I know. I heard his plan was to do one in each state to commemorate the local native Americans.

The carving was moved next to the city county building (outside) for a few years. It started to rot and they tried filling it. Last I heard it had been purchased by a local business and placed inside. I'll check to see if it's still there and get a photo.


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 13, 2006)

Beautiful work, somewhat surprising that he would put all that effort into a red oak (kinda like a box of straws) This thing is now over 20 yrs old, does anyone have a current pic?

http://www.savvycenter.com/explorer/roadside/roadside2/wacinton.htm


----------



## Drive_1305 (Jul 13, 2006)

I took those pics this wednesday, 7-12-06. I sure wouldn't have thought its been there 21 years. I remember seeing it before when I would drive by, but never paid that much attention until I've got interested in chainsaws. I would have thought its been there maybe 10 or 12 but not 21. Whew! Time flies by!


----------

